# Hello singapore here



## joshuatmy (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi I'm joshua from Singapore currently keeping two champagne mice


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Hello and welcome! You should post pictures of your mice!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome.


----------



## madmouse (May 19, 2012)

Welcome! And I second the request for pix!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

